# Pacers Survivor



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This should give us something to do to get us closer to the draft. I'll be including players as well as management. Vote off who you want out. The first person with 5 votes is out.

Ron Artest
[STRIKE]Jonathan Bender[/STRIKE]
Austin Croshere
Dale Davis
[STRIKE]John Edwards[/STRIKE]
Jeff Foster	
Eddie Gill
David Harrison
Stephen Jackson
Anthony Johnson 
Fred Jones 
James Jones
Jermaine O'Neal
Scot Pollard 
Jamaal Tinsley

Head Coach- Rick Carlisle

Assistant Coaches- 

Dan Burke
Kevin O'Neill
Chad Forcier

[STRIKE]Strength and Conditioning Coach- Bill Dean[/STRIKE]

Athletic Trainer- David Craig

Owners- The Simons

CEO- Donnie Walsh

President of Basketball Operations- Larry Bird

Let me know if there is anyone I forgot. My first vote goes to Jonathan Bender.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

John Edwards


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

Eddie Gill.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

John Edwards. His mohawk was nowhere near as cool as Harrison's.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Copier


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Theo! said:


> Copier


I'm sorry I didn't give credit to the 500+ people who have already done this before.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Edwards- 2
Gill- 1
Bender- 1


----------



## jd_dapimp (May 9, 2005)

"John Edwards" .... He sucks and Doesn't score or anything"John Edwards" .... He sucks and Doesn't score or anything


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Edwards.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Edwards needs one more vote to be eliminated.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Bender, Croshere, Tinsley {Only because he's injury prone, and I would rather have a stud PG cause 2 me a point guard is just like a quarterback, he controls everything time, tempo, momentum}....and I would say Edwards but I mean I never really seen him play more than 2 mins. all season long so I can't say him until I have further evidence..........

P.S..............
GO PACERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Bender, Croshere, Tinsley {Only because he's injury prone, and I would rather have a stud PG cause 2 me a point guard is just like a quarterback, he controls everything time, tempo, momentum}....and I would say Edwards but I mean I never really seen him play more than 2 mins. all season long so I can't say him until I have further evidence..........
> 
> P.S..............
> GO PACERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana:


I'll still count it as a vote. In case you were curious, John Edwards has a decent jump hook and was the all-time shot blocking leader at Kent State (I think). Unfortunately, he's been eliminated. Also, welcome to the Pacers board and basketballboards.net! I/We hope you enjoy your stay.

Ron Artest
Jonathan Bender
Austin Croshere
Dale Davis
Jeff Foster
Eddie Gill
David Harrison
Stephen Jackson
Anthony Johnson
Fred Jones
James Jones
Jermaine O'Neal
Scot Pollard
Jamaal Tinsley

Head Coach- Rick Carlisle

Assistant Coaches-

Mike Brown
Dan Burke
Kevin O'Neill
Chad Forcier

Strength and Conditioning Coach- Bill Dean

Athletic Trainer- David Craig

Owners- The Simons

CEO- Donnie Walsh

President of Basketball Operations- Larry Bird

My vote again goes to Jonathan Bender.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

bender


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We're allowed to vote twice right? If so, my second vote goes to Bender.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> We're allowed to vote twice right? If so, my second vote goes to Bender.


This goes by rounds. Each round, the votes from the last round disappear and anyone can vote for whoever is still left.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

my vote goes for the strength and conditioning coach, because our players are never coniditioned enough! (Tinsley)


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> my vote goes for the strength and conditioning coach, because our players are never coniditioned enough! (Tinsley)



Good point, I never thought of that, but if that's true, how about last season?
we had virtually a injury free season, and then came the playoffs and 1nce again Tinsley became a slow 100 Y.O......
I really think him and Bender should definetly go I'm sick and tired of them being cheerleaders instead of leaders.....

P.S. thanks 4 the warm welcome Pacersfan, hopefully we'll have more to celebrate and less 2 cry about come next season.........

GO PACERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Bender


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jonathan Bender has been voted out 2nd.

Ron Artest
Austin Croshere
Dale Davis
Jeff Foster
Eddie Gill
David Harrison
Stephen Jackson
Anthony Johnson
Fred Jones
James Jones
Jermaine O'Neal
Scot Pollard
Jamaal Tinsley

Head Coach- Rick Carlisle

Assistant Coaches-

Mike Brown
Dan Burke
Kevin O'Neill
Chad Forcier

Strength and Conditioning Coach- Bill Dean

Athletic Trainer- David Craig

Owners- The Simons

CEO- Donnie Walsh

President of Basketball Operations- Larry Bird

Now that we've rid ourselves of two horrible players, I'll vote off the strength and conditioning coach, Bill Dean.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

strength/cond coach...Bill Dean.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't know who the hell Bill Dean is so I'm going to vote off Croshere. This guy is our second highest paid player on our team and all he does is sit on the bench, miss dunks, and make turnovers.

And not to mention that he is classic Indiana white trash... (even though he's not from Indiana; he fits in well!)


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Bill Dean


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bill Dean- 3
Croshere- 1


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

Larry Legend said:


> I don't know who the hell Bill Dean is so I'm going to vote off Croshere. This guy is our second highest paid player on our team and all he does is sit on the bench, miss dunks, and make turnovers.
> 
> And not to mention that he is classic Indiana white trash... (even though he's not from Indiana; he fits in well!)


Croshere sucks, but you have no right to say he is white trash. You don't know anything about him if you think he is white trash. That's just a really stupid comment.

My vote goes to Bill Dean.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

pacersrule03 said:


> Croshere sucks, but you have no right to say he is white trash. You don't know anything about him if you think he is white trash. That's just a really stupid comment.


This is what I think he meant by white trash:

White = Croshere is white

Trash = Useless

Croshere is a typical useless white player.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> This is what I think he meant by white trash:
> 
> White = Croshere is white
> 
> ...


If you break it down like that sure...but what the other guy means and most other people interpret is the negative and pretty much racist connotation it has if taken the wrong/other way.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Lope31 said:


> If you break it down like that sure...but what the other guy means and most other people interpret is the negative and pretty much racist connotation it has if taken the wrong/other way.


I probably shouldn't have said it, and I wasn't going to, but I ended up putting it in there (as you can see, my post was edited; at first I wasn't going to say it, but I did).

I'm sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

Dean


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bill Dean has been voted off in the 3rd round.

Ron Artest
Austin Croshere
Dale Davis
Jeff Foster
Eddie Gill
David Harrison
Stephen Jackson
Anthony Johnson
Fred Jones
James Jones
Jermaine O'Neal
Scot Pollard
Jamaal Tinsley

Head Coach- Rick Carlisle

Assistant Coaches-

Dan Burke
Kevin O'Neill
Chad Forcier

Athletic Trainer- David Craig

Owners- The Simons

CEO- Donnie Walsh

President of Basketball Operations- Larry Bird

My vote goes to Eddie Gill.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Croshere, Croshere , and Croshere....

Please get him otta here, 2 many bad decisions, and he tries 2 drive 2 the basket 2 much, even though he don't know what the F*** he's doing down there,...
not even the shadow of the player he was when we played the Lakers....

GO PACERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm not one to defend Croshere all that much, but he did play most of the season (including the end) with a bad back. Now a bad back messes up every part of your game. 

My vote goes to Eddie Gill. I love him, but we really don't need him.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I have to vote for Gill...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill- 3
Croshere- 1


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

come one, get rid of croshere!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Croshere


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill- 3
Croshere- 3


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

cro


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Gill


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere- 4
Gill- 4

Next vote for either of these players knocks them off.


----------

